# Can sperm count really be boosted?



## Bob001 (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi,
I am new to this forum. My name is Bob. 

My wife, Rosie, and I have been trying for kids for over a year, but no joy. We met relatively late in life, my wife is 40 and I am 47. We both decided to get tested for fertility a couple of weeks ago. It turns out that Rosie hadn't ovulated that month. The GP said that although she hadn't ovulated it was fairly common for women in their forties not to ovulate every month and the fact that she's still having regular periods is a good sign. 

The problem it seems is with me. I believe the sperm count should be at least 20million, mine was 0.5 million. And sluggish. I hadn't given them enough of a sample really, or below the actual volume of sperm that they prefer. I don't know if that can affect it? 

I did smoke for 25 years, although I quit completely four years ago. I do drink perhaps more than I should! I am about one stone overweight, but otherwise healthy enough, I think…

My immediate question to the GP was, what can I do to boost my sperm count? She said, "Nothing". We were devastated. The GP went on, "Sperm count nothing to do with lifestyle or diet. You were probably born with it like that." 

I subsequently went online and checked various forums as well as asked some friends and they all said, "She's talking rubbish!"

Both me and Rosie have recently had a tremendous amount of stress in our lives because we are still waiting for the results of a core biopsy that will tell us whether Rosie has a small malignant lump in her breast. I'm sure stress can play it's part too but the GP never even mentioned that.

My question is, is the doctor right about there being nothing at all that can be done to boost sperm count, or are my friends and the forums right? And if the GP is wrong what can I do to boost it?

Bob


----------



## bettyboop5 (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi Bob
Sorry ur GP was rubbish! There is things u can do to impove sperm.  Unlike women who are born with their eggs, men generate sperm and matures every 12 weeks or something.  So if u give urself a target within the next 3 months and do the following
*Gentle exercise
*Healthy diet
*Take suppliments like Maca, wellman conception, Vitam E high dose but above all take zinc, pinebark extract and perhaps some cordyseps.
*acupuncture
*Less alcohol, no smoking

Im only giving the above advivise as that's what my hubby did and we saw an improvement.

Because of ur age, please try to do a DNA fragmentation test sharpish too.  This is a private test and costs about £350.  I regret that we left this for 4 years too

Sorry Im in a rush

Best of luck

Betty


----------



## Bob001 (Nov 6, 2012)

Thankyou, bettyboop5. 
I will try what you have suggested. I'm really disappointed with my GP. I may go to another next time.

All the best,
Bob


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

although its me that has the prob, when we went down the ivf route my dp had sample tests and they came back low and some swimming funny, 
instead of just ivf we needed icis, any how we change dp diet, he stopped drinking larger, and also caffieen type drinks, he loved his coke, also i put him on muilty vits, he took them few weeks before treatment, 
any how when it came to dp giving his sample to lab for icis, they tested it again etc, and it came back good, some still sleepy but good, so good they said they could do normal ivf now, but we went with half and half, 
my 1st cycle didnt work anyhow, but that could mean any thing, 

we carried on the diet and vits ready for the 2nd cycle, around 6 months, and dp sample came back good again, so no icis needed, 

what im saying is YES a believe a diet is every thing to you sample, and life style, and your gp should most def new that  .......good luck and cut down on naughty things,


----------



## Bob001 (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi luckythree,

That's really good to know that it worked for you. I'm cutting out booze and caffeine and chocolate and I've bought a bicycle and boxer shorts! I'm really determined now to make the next test better. Thank you for your encouragement.

Bob


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Bob


Hi, i think its quite conversational! Personally i think if your life style is really poor then yes you would benefit from taking better care of yourself, all the things that bettyboop has sad.  There for your sperm may improve.


But, as is the case with my dh who has a sperm count of about 5 million, his life style is already fairly good.  He maintains a good weight, eats quite healthily, does regular sport, only drinks a little and does not smoke!!  We have tried lots of different things to improve his sperm and tbh nothing has helped, he has also had dna fragmentation, all come back normal.  We were told it was just one of those things!! I am sorry to hear about the worries you and your wife face with her health   


So what i am saying is that i think you need to try and help yourself and make sure your healthy, but personally im not convinces it makes a huge difference, in some people, they are just born this way, .


The other thing to consider is if you have been ill any time over the last 3 months.  My dh was ill over xmas, gave a sperm sample in march and his count was a lot lower than normal 1million, . gave another one in June and it was back to the 5 milliion and good enough to use for our cycle of icsi with pgd.


I know what a huge shock it is to find that sperm count is low, for us it was a matter of giving it a go naturally for a year and then giving icis a go.    


Please take care of yourself and your dw.  xxxx


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

bob, thats great and it all does help, yes even the change of underwear, keep at it and you will see a deiff, my dp was not that great believer when cutting down on things, and me moaning about taking the vits every day   .....but now he thinks it did lots for his sperm and is greatfull, which of course so am i bein 35 weeks preg, x


----------



## Bob001 (Nov 6, 2012)

luckythree - Congratulations and thanks again. I will at least try. I have been under considerable stress lately so I'm hoping exercise will help that as well as up my count. x

coweyes - Well 5 million is better that 0.5 million! I will give this healthy lifestyle a try and see what happens at the next test in three months. I guess everyone is different. Thank you for your kind words. x


----------



## katehe (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi Bob, 
I went to the fertility show on Sat and listened to an expert in the field. In short, there is only so much control we have over it. The latest science was-
Do not wear tight pants
Do not have hot baths (impacts for weeks after the bath)
Do not smoke
Moderate drinking was found to be beneficial
Eat 5 a day
Go for a blood test (if it is hormonal - it can be treated to some extent)
He said basically you were born with what you are born with, a lot to do with testes size (capacity).
Interestingly, he did not really mention vitamins directly but our personal experience, is that there is an improvement. In terms of solutions, icsi seems to be the key for most people, though sadly not for us.
Hope this is helpful, Kate


----------



## bettyboop5 (Feb 16, 2009)

Bob001  Forgot something that may be useful... doxy antibiotics?  This apparently can improve sperm parameters etc.  Also have a read on cordyseps, vitality herbs and reishi by John Bowen.  Info should be in Agate's files in immunology.

Goodluck with the bike! Just dont over do it like my DH did in the 1st days


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Yep go for it, also having a healthy life style promotes a healthy mind, which is so important at a time like this. xx


----------



## NordicStar (Dec 29, 2012)

Of course it can be boosted!!! My other half had his first sample and it was VERY low (3 million)...he had 2 more since then and they are now in billions!!! All he did was cut down on alcohol & started taking vitamins. I'm sure exercise will help too!
Now of course, it's me that has the problem lol


----------



## marie123 (May 2, 2011)

Hi Bob, 
check out this link, Angel bumps has made a really comprehensive list for boosting his and her fertility, lots of people have been successful using it.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.0

Hope it is useful and goodluck.


----------

